# Gentropin AQ 30iu by Biogen Pharma



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Has anyone used the above? I know two people that are currently using it and like. Was thinking above getting some to try out myself.


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

hey bigacb, was browsing for some info on this myself. I am currently using it. Been on it for 7 weeks now, its difficult to say so soon, but I'm definitely much leaner now. I also got this tested before using it so I know its legit. It cost a little, but I advise you to do this with all new stuff you thinking of using.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

where did you get it tested?


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

my mate works in the labs, he got it tested (pm if need details). but any labs that do rp-hplc or sds page tests can do it for you.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Cheers for the info bud. What were the results? Is it bang on?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

well its bunch of images and graphs, but I've been told in the nutshell protein size ~22kDa, good concentration and 0 to traces of degradation, apparently as for liquid its very good. I mean as long as its gh, thats all I care


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dr. said:


> hey bigacb, was browsing for some info on this myself. I am currently using it. Been on it for 7 weeks now, its difficult to say so soon, but I'm definitely much leaner now. I also got this tested before using it so I know its legit. It cost a little, but I advise you to do this with all new stuff you thinking of using.


can you post the lab test up please?


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

quick scan an exsisting lab test edit it then lie about it all


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i found these poor and very cheap to buy


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

How long were you running for bud? Everyone i spoke to has liked them so far.


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> can you post the lab test up please?


hey pscarb. I can post it some of it for you, but I don't think it will help you much unless you understand it. Besides, I may have just pulled it of the internet edited and now lying about it all  . But seriously be smart guys, always do your own homework.












bigacb said:


> How long were you running for bud? Everyone i spoke to has liked them so far.


As I said, just 7 weeks so far, will keep it for 9 more. No major changes in the gym strength-wise, but I don't get sore after workouts lately and I don't know if it's related but my wisdom tooth is acting up.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Dr. said:


> hey pscarb. I can post it some of it for you, but I don't think it will help you much unless you understand it. Besides, I may have just pulled it of the internet edited and now lying about it all  . But seriously be smart guys, always do your own homework.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was at Glansav not you but cheers for the feedback though i just wanted to know why he didn't rate them.


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry, I misunderstood you. also, I noticed my label says gen-tropin aqx (not gentropin aq) and has serials. what about yours?


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeh they are the same matey.

Also wtf does that graph mean...haha.


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

Dr could you pm me where to contact with labif not a problem need to checkt some things

thanks


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

I got your pm but can't reply for some reason, just google lpd lab services. If moderators don't like this, you are welcome to delete it.


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

bigacb said:


> Yeh they are the same matey.
> 
> Also wtf does that graph mean...haha.


those blue spots is gh and it is in the line with 22kDa protein and gh is suppose to be 22kDa. if that makes sense


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

These r v gd, I been using for 4 months now. I use 1iu 2-3 times a day on non trainin days. V gd stuff indeed. Glanzav I'm not sur what u bought as ther r a cuple scam sites selling this stuff...so if u got it too cheap then I'm sur u wasn't takin what I'm taking as iv certainly not been this lean consuming this much food befor and my only change this year has been the addition of this


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking good XJPX. I have similar experience using 2iu 2xday for just 2 months, but only now its really kicking in. Getting nicely solid and veins popping out on my abs. I still need that size of yours though


----------



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

The vials are special, can it be used without the pen thing?


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

vigdor said:


> The vials are special, can it be used without the pen thing?


 hey vigdor. Just google "gen-tropin aqx instructions" or go to http://www.gen-tropin-aqx.com/instructionsuse/instructions/


----------



## Bizeps48 (May 11, 2011)

this stuff is ****, i used 90iu an it works like bluetops. You can buy unlabelt vials from china...i dont know what stuff in it, but defenetly no pure HGH.

Exp. Date. 2010/011/05

Man. Date 2009/08/05....???? what that...HGH is not stable as long!!!!

And in the vials a bubbles, in genuine HGH is no bubbles....The sticker/lable is so very bad, no pharmacie produce so **** lables.

I have pics...if you want see it...i will show it.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Dr said:


> I got your pm but can't reply for some reason, just google lpd lab services. If moderators don't like this, you are welcome to delete it.


Any chance you can share what the test cost?

I'd like to send some ghrp and CJC off for testing to see if its the real deal and purity.


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

Bizeps48 you must have some fake stuff mate. Everything is fine with my goodies. Anyway, what are you thinking using stuff past expiration date, whatever that thing is. As for stability don't confuse liquid GH with reconstituted powder GH, one is made to be stable the other is just GH in water. Also, you say it works like blue tops but it's not GH, which doesn't make sense to me. Can you PM me photos of that stuff if you don't mind?


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> Any chance you can share what the test cost?
> 
> I'd like to send some ghrp and CJC off for testing to see if its the real deal and purity.


it depends where you send it of course, I didn't pay anything for mine so I can't comment on this.


----------



## Redmist (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello Dr ive recently started a course of this stuff from biogen ive noticed your comments are from a few months back can you give me any points or information on your experience with it now its a few months down the line? Any response will be great cheers


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey redmist and welcome to the club. it did a good job on me. For first couple of months or so I got very lean and dense. Was very energetic throughout and higher libido than normal. had knee injury, which is gone now  . Recently, I mixed it with IGF-1 LR3 and gained 5lbs of lean muscle. Crazy pumps during workouts and all. I kept relatively clean diet throughout and did 4 gym sessions and 2 sessions of cardio per week. Bottom line, the stuff is very good for leaning out and quality muscle, but at the doses lower than 4iu mass gains are not that drastic. Would increase to 8-10iu, but it gets tad expensive so adding IGF thingy does the trick. Muscle looks much more meaty and "real" than when on AS gear if that makes sense. I don't think it will go away either. Also, make sure you get the genuine stuff.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dr said:


> Hey redmist and welcome to the club. it did a good job on me. For first couple of months or so I got very lean and dense. Was very energetic throughout and higher libido than normal. had knee injury, which is gone now  . Recently, I mixed it with IGF-1 LR3 and gained 5lbs of lean muscle. Crazy pumps during workouts and all. I kept relatively clean diet throughout and did 4 gym sessions and 2 sessions of cardio per week. Bottom line, the stuff is very good for leaning out and quality muscle, but at the doses lower than 4iu mass gains are not that drastic. Would increase to 8-10iu, but it gets tad expensive so adding IGF thingy does the trick. Muscle looks much more meaty and "real" than when on AS gear if that makes sense. I don't think it will go away either. Also, make sure you get the genuine stuff.


I have recently seen some of the real stuff of this GH and it certainly looks the part, speaking to several guys who have used it say it works but is no different than Hyge certainly is not as strong as other AQ GH brands like NutropinAQ which seems to be the case as pharmacy AQ GH would do a damn good job on 4iu you would not need 8-10iu to see a real difference.........when I started using NutropinAQ I took 4iu and had to have a sleep 20min later it was that strong from all accounts and the post above his is not the case with this brand......

I would question the 5lbs of lean muscle though when adding IGF-1LR3 though as this type of IGF does not work like that with or without GH extreme pump yes but not 5lbs of lean tissue


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I have recently seen some of the real stuff of this GH and it certainly looks the part, speaking to several guys who have used it say it works but is no different than Hyge certainly is not as strong as other AQ GH brands like NutropinAQ which seems to be the case as pharmacy AQ GH would do a damn good job on 4iu you would not need 8-10iu to see a real difference.........when I started using NutropinAQ I took 4iu and had to have a sleep 20min later it was that strong from all accounts and the post above his is not the case with this brand......
> 
> I would question the 5lbs of lean muscle though when adding IGF-1LR3 though as this type of IGF does not work like that with or without GH extreme pump yes but not 5lbs of lean tissue


If it wasn't IGF-LR3, then it must have been Gen. Didn't take anything else. I did see a huge difference and it did a damn good job, but I am being real here in terms of mass gains and not blowing smoke in the newbies face. I did gain 5 pounds and I'm now leanest I ever been, meaning total muscle gain can possibly be 10 pounds, however, gains are not like on AS gear and I don't think anyone can bulk up on 2-4iu of HGH alone, no matter what brand is being used. It's just simply not how GH works. Just wanted to make this clear to anyone new reading this. Wouldn't rush marking it as "not as strong". A guy from my gym used it for the show, just got qualified for finals and loves the stuff. I also used genotropin miniquicks before. iu per iu liked Gen AQx better. I suppose you have to try it to really know if 4iu will get your side effects going, if you won't like it, stick with Nutropin AQ.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well GH is not anabolic in nature so it definatly cannot be that but if you say so thats cool.....i know a guy at my gym who used generic blue tops and loves the stuff.......my opinion is based on respected bodybuilders who have no reason to lie to me telling me it is a good GH brand but is nothing special....and this is where i am concerned because AQ GH is special....but as i always do i am getting some to try and then i can truly compare to the other brands i have used.


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> well GH is not anabolic in nature so it definatly cannot be that but if you say so thats cool.....i know a guy at my gym who used generic blue tops and loves the stuff.......my opinion is based on respected bodybuilders who have no reason to lie to me telling me it is a good GH brand but is nothing special....and this is where i am concerned because AQ GH is special....but as i always do i am getting some to try and then i can truly compare to the other brands i have used.


No, it is not cool to taint a persons character for no reason whatsoever and say "that's cool". When I said that muscle mass gains are not that drastic on 4iu, you said, that using Nutropin AQ most likely would be. Now, you say that GH or IGF-1 in general are not anabolic and I couldn't have gained muscle on it, where I am pretty sure I did. You maybe knowledgeable guy, but I have to be honest with you, this makes me doubt your competence in this area. And there is really no need for sarcasm, I was just merely illustrating the level of condition person reached using it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i really don't care if you doubt my competence on this subject many would disagree aswell as physique progress over the years  ........i am confused to why you are so defensive though about this GH brand, i have not insulted you in any way just doubt your "clean gains" of 5lbs on IGF-1, GH is not anabolic on its own it is anti catabolic....can you point out where i said IGF-1LR3 was not anabolic please......and whilst you are doing that please point out where i said you could not gain any muscle on it? as i am damn sure that is not what i said i doubted the level of your gain......

as for attacking your character what are you 15? what character? you have no picture of yourself you use a login name not your real name so what am i supposed to be attacking?? if your level of muscle and condition has changed so much and gaining 5lbs of lean muscle whilst being lean so your estimate you have gained 10lbs of lean muscle gain so please put a before and after picture up as with that level of improvement i am sure you took some.......

you can disagree with me on this subject that is your choice but words are just that words, with gains of what your talking about proof is needed if you want anyone to believe that you gained 10lbs of lean tissue on GH and IGF-1LR3 not weight but lean tissue........if you dont want to show pics then that is again your choice but i suggest you try to debate a subject without getting all defensive about attacking your so called character.....


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can someone pleasepost pics of the proper product?


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Id take the graph with a pinch of salt.

I emailed the lab in question where the tests were supposedly carried out as Im wanting some gh tested for purity, they have just got back to me saying they dont have the facilities to test gh.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

james12345 said:


> Id take the graph with a pinch of salt.
> 
> I emailed the lab in question where the tests were supposedly carried out as Im wanting some gh tested for purity, they have just got back to me saying they dont have the facilities to test gh.


Really maybe Dr can explain how he got this GH tested at this lab??


----------



## stallion19 (Oct 2, 2011)

speaking of gh ....have you ever heard of somatropin 30 iu 2ml PREMIXED bottles....and if so how long can the gh be active being PREMIXED


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stallion19 said:


> speaking of gh ....have you ever heard of somatropin 30 iu 2ml PREMIXED bottles....and if so how long can the gh be active being PREMIXED


What brand is it? Is it in a pen like cartridge or a vial?


----------



## stallion19 (Oct 2, 2011)

its in a vial with a green top, all it says on it is somatropin 30iu 2ml vial


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

In that case I would not be injecting that into my body it just cries fake


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Really maybe Dr can explain how he got this GH tested at this lab??


I have the email from the lab if you want me to forward you it Paul? I have access to this gentropin and am planning on getting some in, have you used yet mate?

And the "somatropin" sounds like Somatrope? Which is 15iu bottled and a very poor pretend pharma product? Could be wrong though.


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Really maybe Dr can explain how he got this GH tested at this lab??


Yes I can, no problems. I didn't test the product at the labs in question. As I wrote before, I did SDS page analysis at non-profit research labs - friend's workplace. The lab in question, however, do HPLC analysis, which is completely different test. It still indicates enough about a protein and it's quality.


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

james12345 said:


> Id take the graph with a pinch of salt.
> 
> I emailed the lab in question where the tests were supposedly carried out as Im wanting some gh tested for purity, they have just got back to me saying they dont have the facilities to test gh.


They do have HPLC analysis equipment I know it for a fact. If they refuse to test GH, phone around there are plenty labs which do HPLC and will agree.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like this stuff is GTG then after all the bickering


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr Incredible said:


> Looks like this stuff is GTG then after all the bickering


It has always been good to go just no better than genuine Hyge


----------

